# Coyote



## clintonias (Apr 2, 2008)

I am about to start waving the white flag. I know this subject has been beaten up in time but my son and I have been out at least 20 times this year and the only coyote we have seen so far was when I was putting my camo on right off the highway. Does it really have to be this hard? I think I call ok, I always get the wind right, I know they are around cause I hear them howling... bad time of year? Am I blind? Do they even really exist??? Only exist in the morning?


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

Good luck to ya and don't give up. Right now is a tougher time for coyotes, they are bred and holding tight to the dens. Have you tried going to the howls? Also, this time of year, alot of people are out and about on the weekends. That will cause the coyotes to hang tight and not move as much during daylight hours. Try getting further off the beaten path and you may have some better luck. I haven't been out calling for a few weeks but I've been out hiking around and saw 1 coyote last weekend and 2 coyotes and a fox the weekend before. I need to get out in those areas and see if we can get a coyote to work the dogs.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Its not easy. It takes alot of patience and determination. If you can hear them they are there. You have to figure out what it is that they are responding to, which can be different from stand to stand. Make your stands longer, I'm talking like 30 to 45 min. Sometimes your in an area where the coyotes have been called and are more cautious and will take longer to respond. 
Coyotes can be called anytime of year and all times of the day. 
The most important thing I can say is be very still and quiet, from the time you get out of the truck make sure you are as quiet as possible. When your sitting and calling move as little as possible. Make sure you find your self a comfortable spot to sit. The more comfortable you are the longer you can stay on stand without moving. 
Get some binos, glass before you start calling and after your done before you get up to leave. Sometimes they will come in and watch the area. 
I've been hunting for years and the one thing I can tell you is when you think you have them figured out they'll mke you look like a fool.
Good luck, keep at it!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Dont feel bad. I have been trying and trying and trying.... nada


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Mike gave some very good advice.


----------



## clintonias42 (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks guys... yeah we have been driving about 12 to 15 miles of dirt and not seeing anybody but I guess you never know who we just missed. I am sure my boy is starting to loose faith.  I think the confusing part for my setups is how everyone wants to sit into the wind yet keep an eye on the downwind side. That is like Exorcist movements there. Anyone ever prefer the Sagebrush to the Junipers? I seem to always drive by miles od sagebrush to hunt one lone tree.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

You will find plenty of coyotes in the sage brush. No need to find a tree to sit by. I have called them in the wide open areas of New Mexico where a sage brush to hide by would be nice.


----------



## hatuquack (Nov 15, 2011)

If they were born in NYC, they should stay there. Turn them loose in Central park for all New Yorkers to enjoy.


----------



## clintonias (Apr 2, 2008)

Thanks again, I understand nobody works for years getting to know a place and an animal only to give it up to a rookie  so thanks for the input. Question however... do you think most dogs will not appear until they are nearly downwind?


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Not always the case. Coyotes will try to get down wind but can appear anywhere at anytime. They try to get down wind because they are a cautious animal and want to be sure of what the are getting into. When you do get one to come in youll notice most of the time they are always looking around them and smelling the air. They have great eye sight and can pick up the slightest movements. Try using a decoy in your set ups. I use the Mojo Crazy Critter and it really seems to keep their attention off of me. But it can be as simple as a turkey feather tied to a stick. 
Everytime I think I know where there going to come from they come in the total opposite direction.


----------



## clintonias42 (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks

Again it seems like I try to get up to the foothills and always driving by miles of good looking sagebrush. I just assume they would rather bed and or hide in the Cedars but I must be wrong.


----------



## PredatorSlayer (Jun 5, 2010)

Coyotes have territorial lines that could be a fence line, ridge line, etc.. If they will howl but not come in you may want to try to get closer so that you are on there territory. I have been told that it is very hard to get a coyote to cross a territory line. How many actual stands are you making per day?


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

mikevanwilder said:


> ...They have great eye sight and can pick up the slightest movements...


+1 on that. I've called them where they have stopped dead in their tracks at 200 yards because they saw my buddy slowly turn his head when I told him we had one coming in. I have found a face mask and gloves are very important. Also from experience, coyotes do not like to see your shiny stainless barrel, so cover it up.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Most the coyotes ive called were nearly always about a half mile from my truck. In some areas they associate trucks with calls and wont come in. Coyotes use ravines as highways. They also like the edge where junipers meat sage. 

If you want to call more yotes leave the desert and hit the mountains. The coyotes west of vernon, west desert are pretty educated. 

If you get sick of using the traditional calls and actually want to do some shooting. Pick up a siren and blow it for a few minutes. It hurts their ears and they will howl. You will locate every coyote in the area. Then just come back later, move in extra close and yip at them.


----------



## perdiz (Jun 15, 2012)

I'm sure West Texas ranchers would be obliged to give you some for target practice.


----------

